# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] cadence fx604

## vlahoskwn

Καλημερα σας
εχω τον παραπανω ενισχυτη ενω αναβει και δεν μπαινει σε protect mode δεν εχω ηχο στην εξοδο και με καποιες μετρησεις που εκανα ειδα οτι τα τρανσιτορ εξοδου ειναι σωστα τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να ειχε;

----------


## mikemtb73

Αν οι στατικες σου μετρήσεις είναι οκ (ρευματα ηρεμιας , τάσεις, κλπ ) τοτε με τον παλμογραφο ακολουθείς την πορεια του σήματος να βρεις που σταματάει! 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## vlahoskwn

δεν εχω καποιο παλμογραφο μονο πολυμετρο που μετραει συχνοτητα...
μπορεις να με βοηθησεις τι μετρησεις πρεπει να κανω μηπως κατι κανω λαθος δε βρσκω το λαθος;

----------


## mikemtb73

> μπορεις να με βοηθήσεις τι μετρησεις πρεπει να κανω


Χωρίς σχηματικό, δυστηχως όχι 


Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## vlahoskwn

αν σου ανεβασω καποιες φωτογραφιες ισως;
σχηματικο δεν βρηκα καπου δυστυχως

----------

